# Please help before I pull my hair out..



## AngelG (Feb 18, 2011)

*So I rescued Libby maybe a month ago and I have tried everything I can possibly do to get her to eat something and keep it down. When I first got her I didn't even know anything about Raw food diet till I came on here, but anyways.. When I first got her I went to the pet store and got her a bag of Nutrience.. Only to come home to find out she will not eat it.. Waste of 20 bucks.. So I went and got her Can food.. She ate that (loves it) but pukes it up.. So I came on here and found out about Raw food cause I couldn't have her puking up the can food anymore.. I got Raw patties and she will not touch them AT ALL. Thankfully my cat loves them (So we are keeping him on them) So we went back to this pet store and talked to the people there and they suggested the Raw can food stuff, So I got her a can of Buffalo, and a can of Rabbit she loves them but Buffalo upsetted her stomach so bad she had diarrea, and wouldn't eat so I gave her some scrambled eggs which she puked those up the next night she was ready to eat and I gave her Rabbit and she didnt puke that up but she has diarrea now, so the mother in law went to an organic store and found some organic dog food and cat food and decided to buy a can and we just gave her some of it and she puked it up.. I just don't know what to do anymore. 

I did email ziwipeak on samples of dog food because if she will eat that without getting sick I will have no problem putting her on that. The pet store here gave me so many samples of dehydrated and kibble for her and she will not touch it, even gave me a raw beef patty to see if she prefers beef over chicken and she wont touch it.. She wont even touch raw chicken necks.. So my cat is pretty much in heaven now haha. 

Is there any sensitive stomach dog food out there they anybody would recommend me trying for her, or any suggestions on what I can do. I did go out and buy her rice and chicken breast and stuff to cook her some food till I can find something permanent. PLease any advice and suggestions would be greatly appreciated. 

I emailed the previous owner of her and they had her on Prism dog food and when I went and searched it because I couldn't find it here in the pet store it was all nasty ingredients.. YUCK. They said they had her on it because of the high pork content in it.. ??? and that was good for hypoglycemia.. ?? *


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

It may be that you are not giving a transition period when putting her on new food? It seems like all those different dog foods would be harder to digest? I guess it could also be an allergy as well? Have you had her at the vet to see if it is some other tummy issue?


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Goodness her tummy must be in a twist trying to process all of those new foods! You need to pick & stick to one food if you want to see an improvement. My lot can eat a wide variety of protein sources (we feed raw, both prey model & premades) but we've built up to it. We started out feeding nothing but chicken necks for two straight weeks. It didn't happen but if someone snubbed it & "didn't like it" they'd get fed the same thing until they ate it, even if it took a day or two or three for it to happen. A little tough love is all the picky ones need.  If you keep switching she'll keep getting a tummy upset & always get bored & start snubbing foods she may like at first. 

I love ZiwiPeak & if it's in your budget I'd go ahead & purchase that & feed NOTHING but that. If she doesn't eat it at first...keep it up & she will eventually eat it. Most dogs love it but there are always exceptions. I always add water to our ZiwiPeak to help with processing plus it also slows them down (since they don't *need* a lot of it) as well as makes them more satisfied.

What I would stop doing immediately is giving her such a variety of foods. That is what is causing her diarrhea & quite possibly her vomitting. Good luck!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Once again... I agree with Heather! Sounds like too much variety, too soon. Decide what you want to feed, whether it is the kibble, the canned, the raw, the pre-made or whatever.... then put that food down ONLY. Let her have 15 minutes or so to eat or choose not to eat. Then put it up until the next time. If she's an adult, she can eat twice a day. No snacks or goodies or free feeding in between meals. You want to get her on a schedule. A healthy dog won't starve itself. She'll learn that when you present her food, she eats it.

If you decide you want to switch it up, that's fine. But let her get used to one food and eating it well, then you can gradually add in other proteins if you want. 

I think this is a case of just going too fast, too much variety.


----------



## AngelG (Feb 18, 2011)

This wont cause her sugar to fall low and her become sick from not eating?


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

AngelG said:


> This wont cause her sugar to fall low and her become sick from not eating?


How much does she weigh? As long as she's over 2 lbs and 16 weeks you shouldn't need to worry too much


----------



## AngelG (Feb 18, 2011)

Oh ok. She is 4 years old and weighs I would say 7lbs.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Ohhh she is FINE then  She could go days without eating, although, she won't  I would pick ONE thing and stick with it. I would also get her some puppy peptobismol and give her some before and after she eats. It might help settle her tummy and keep food down.

She is very cute btw if she is the little gal in your avatar, we'd love to see more pictures


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Speaking of pictures Kristi....


----------



## Lisajazzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I made the mistake of changing Pixels food a few times at the start as she wasn't doing great on her food and it upset her system alot. She had diarrhea alot in her first few months.

Once we found something she could eat (but wasn't making her sick) we stuck with it and her runs cleared up.

Good luck!


----------

